# Hackintosh, bricolage de l'impossible ou vente d'un rein



## Elvis (14 Décembre 2013)

Salut à tous,



Voilà, je suis face à un dilemne et j'aurais besoin de vos lumières.
En gros, depuis mon macbook late 2008 (qui est vraiment au bout de sa corde),les choses ont changé chez Apple : l'impossibilité de faire un upgrade. Pour moi qui ait un budget limité c'est vraiment rédhibitoire. La machine idéale (ou presque) existe, c'est le macbook pro 15' late 2013 full options avec la CG 765M. Problème, si je vends pas un rein ou une roupette sur ebay, je n'aurais ni l'envie, ni les moyens de l'acquérir. Donc, je suis face à un dilemne :
Soit un macbook pro 13 late2013 en faisant du bricolage pour rajouter quand j'aurais les moyens une CG en thunderbolt et quand ce sera possible un vrai gros SSD.
Soit un MSI ge70 qui est une machine relativement laide, mais très puissante et pour laquelle des gars ont déjà réalisé des hackintoshs par contre il semble qu'ils en aient chier des rondelles à la puissance 298177.... Quel est votre avis, chère communauté de macg?

Cela concerne ce modèle : http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00153138.html
Les gars ont réussi ça : http://www.tonymacx86.com/mavericks-laptop-support/113037-mavericks-msi-ge70.html
Sinon, voilà le bouzin pour macbook : http://www.journaldulapin.com/2013/08/22/une-carte-graphique-en-thunderbolt-sur-mac/


----------



## huguesdelamure (15 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour, n'oublie pas que la carte graphique n'est pleinement utilisable que sous Windows avec l'écran interne... 
Sinon, ecran HD+carte graphique+mac ça finit par revenir assez cher pour jouer !


----------



## Elvis (15 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,



Merci pour ta réponse.
En fait, j'y avais pensé et ça me dérange pas trop d'avoir un os pour le jeux et l'autre pour la boulot. Par contre, je savais pas que la CG sous windows se limitait à l'écran interne... C'est un paramètre vraiment important... y a aucune solution pour régler ça?


----------



## Sly54 (15 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Regarde sur le refurb s'il y a encore les "anciens" MBP (non Retina, donc changement RAM et dd possible).


----------



## Elvis (15 Décembre 2013)

huguesdelamure a dit:


> Bonjour, n'oublie pas que la carte graphique n'est pleinement utilisable que sous Windows avec l'écran interne...
> Sinon, ecran HD+carte graphique+mac ça finit par revenir assez cher pour jouer !



Pour l'écran externe sous hackintosh , c'est une limite des ports vga et hdmi ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h57 ----------




Sly54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Regarde sur le refurb s'il y a encore les "anciens" MBP (non Retina, donc changement RAM et dd possible).



Ah oui, c'est une idée, merci. Faut voir si la configuration pourra tenir dans le temps. Je vais jeter un oeil.


----------



## Elvis (16 Décembre 2013)

Après moult recherches, j'ai jeté mon dévolu sur cette machine :
MSI GS70 2OD-090FR (GS70 2OD-090FR) : achat / vente PC portable sur ldlc.com (-6% de réduc supp avec les promo de nowel).
et j'ai trouvé le guide suivant :
How to Install MacOSX 10.9 Mavericks on a MSI GS70 Laptop - OSx86 10.9 (Mavericks) - InsanelyMac Forum

RDV en 2014, je ferai un rapport pour ceux que ça intéresse!!


----------



## nath5394 (18 Décembre 2013)

Elvis a dit:


> RDV en 2014, je ferai un rapport pour ceux que ça intéresse!!



Salut ! Je serai intéressé de voir ton rapport sur l'installation de Mavericks sur ce portable. Amuse-toi bien, et si t'as besoin d'un coup de pouce pour le hackintosh j'essaierai de t'aider


----------



## melaure (19 Décembre 2013)

J'espère que tu as quand même vu les trucs non supportés directement qui t'obligeront à quelques bidouilles en plus.

Tiens les gens au courant.

Perso j'ai choisi un MBP Mat HD sur le refurb, j'ai eu de la chance


----------



## huguesdelamure (21 Décembre 2013)

Elvis a dit:


> Pour l'écran externe sous hackintosh , c'est une limite des ports vga et hdmi ?
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h57 ----------
> 
> ...




Non tu peux utiliser aurait d'écrans que de ports en théorie mais sur mac, tu n'auras pas ta carte graphique dédiée sur ton écran interne c'est tout


----------

